# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  VDSL Προβλημα σε 100 αρα

## cybervet

Προσφατα αναβαθμισα την VDSL 50 σε 100αρα, το αποτελεσμα ειναι αυτο..........
Υποψιν οτι τα H300s (5 εχω) δεν συγχρονίζουν, κανουν συνεχομενα restart και η καμπινα ειναι στα 600μετρα

Ο οτε λεει οτι δεν σηκωνει αλλο η γραμμη , πρεπει να εχουν περασει 20 τεχνικοι της voda σε διαστημα 4 μηνων και λενε οτι γυρω στα 70 θα επρεπε να πιασει.

Γνωμες, βοηθεια καποιος πριν με δειτε στο δελτιο των 8?

----------


## vaggoulas

Στα 600 μέτρα τι καλύτερο περιμένεις; Από τη στιγμή που σου είπαν πως δεν πάει παραπάνω κάνε υποβάθμιση σε 50αρι πακέτο.

----------

